# saying goodbye is never easy



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

On Tuesday we had to put Peaches down, she was a Vizsla/Lab mix that has been by my side for 14 1/2 years and been on every adventure except my honeymoon since I got her. She never had a single health issue and likely would have never went on her own without suffering more, so after losing 9 pounds just in the last year and losing her hearing and some balance it was time to let her go. It was actually easier than I expected and am so happy she can now run and play again, plus she led a long and exciting life that I'm proud to have given her, having our 2 other dogs has helped us grieve as well.

Here is a picture of her just after taking her last breath, such an awesome dog!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

sorry to hear that. We put a 15 year old Brittany down a couple of months ago and her buddy will be joining her real soon. We have a Drahthaar that is just over two that will be all by himself unless we get him a friend. Letting them go is tough for sure.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. My dad and step mom had to put their 12 year old corgi down last month and its not easy. My 7 year old lab just started acting normal, he misses his friend.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That's 14.5 years of good times and memories. It's always hard to see them go but the cycle of life is for all of us. I still have stories from every one of mine and when I remember them I always smile. 

Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Dogs are truly a mans best friend and losing a friend is not easy.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> sorry to hear that. We put a 15 year old Brittany down a couple of months ago and her buddy will be joining her real soon. We have a Drahthaar that is just over two that will be all by himself unless we get him a friend. Letting them go is tough for sure.


Get him a playmate, makes it much easier on him and you.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> Get him a playmate, makes it much easier on him and you.


Absolutely it does. Just not sure what direction to go. We have discussed getting another Draht. We absolutely love the one we have. Have also considered getting a Pudelpointer. Wish there were a bit smaller breed that had the same qualities.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My condolences - It's always tough for me but the pleasure that they give is worth every second of the pain 10x's over. My corner of my back pasture has become a cemetery. My last- 21 yrs yellow lab was a heart breaker but as said the 2 I have now soften the pain and only good memories remain. The next ones though may be my last- hell I had problems with my 10 year old cat being sick last week these last two are as good as buds as I have ever had. Hell I probably do it again.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss there bud...I've held my last two in my lap while they took their last breath...heartbreaking.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A dog truly is a man's best friend, true examples of unconditional love, they become very much a part of the family.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Its never easy


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry for your lost man. I just had to put my hunting girl down in july. it never easy that for sure.


----------

